
Meet Tay – Microsoft A.I. chatbot with zero chill - jupp0r
https://www.tay.ai
======
sudosushi
This feels more like a markov chain with added emojis. I'm I missing
something? It definitely doesn't feel smarter than the old AIM bots of yore.

